# Audi R8 GT in Ipanema Brown



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last week Audi revealed the R8 GT at the Grand Prix de Monaco Historique and while most all of the photos and PR materials to have surfaced from the event showed the car in the almost-white Suzuka Grey color, photos we've found on Flickr also show one in Audi Design Chief Stefan Sielaff's favorite color of Ipanema Brown.










Check out more shots of this amber R8 GT along with many, many more supercars via MaxouCars' photostream on Flickr after the jump.

* Full Gallery *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Found a few more shots from VauMax.de via Audiblog.nl. They're referrring to the color as Samoa Orange but it's just so hard to tell based on photos whether it is a new color or the Ipanema Brown that's been an Audi show stand fixture this year.

http://www.audiblog.nl/?p=32774


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

My all time favorite car! I don't know what it is about the R8, there aren't words that describe how much I loathe this car!


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

You do know that loathe means hate, right?


----------



## XC450 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm quite familiar with the english language. I hate this car because I can't have it...for now. Envy is the biggest form of flattery.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

It's actually a new color: Samoa Orange.


----------

